# Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013



## anschmu (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo eröffne hiermit den neuen thread 2013 ! Vielen Dank allen Boardies für euer reges Interesse ! Mit 221 Antworten und über 14500 Hits hat sich der kleine Bruder vom Hvidesandethread ganz gut etabliert ! Wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes neues Jahr ! Man sieht sich am Teich ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

ist den scho weihnachten??

naja dann bin ich halt 2ter^^

bin ab 6.4-13.4 2013 vor ort. mal kucken ob da schon was geht. im mai vom 25.5-1.6. 2013 wieder vor ort

 dann nach längerer pause vom 17.8-31.8.2013 den rest abfischen.lol

vieleicht sieht man  sich vor ort.

 allen noch eine besinnliche weihnachtszeit und einen guten rutsch..wenn uns net am 21 dez. der mond auf den kopf fällt.hehe. sollte alles seinen gang gehen.


----------



## LAC (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

@ anschmu
Andreas, auch ich schließe mich den worten an und wünsche allen ein frohes fest und ein guten rutsch ins neue jahr.


----------



## anschmu (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Moin ! So Hütte im Mai , für eine Woche , diesmal Sondervig , gebucht ! Werde vorher noch an heimischen Gewässern etwas üben  !


----------



## wulliw (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Moin andreas.
Wann im Mai  bist du denn im schönen DK ?
Ich bin dieletzte Mai und erste juni woche da

Gruß andreas|wavey:


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

bin auch die letzte mai woche da .. vom 25.5-1.6

@anschmu.. joo üb mal fleissig*gg*


----------



## anschmu (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Moin ! Bin ab 4.5. eine Woche da ! Konnte mal wieder die berühmte Vatertagswoche ergattern ! Ist vielleicht etwas früh , aber im Oktober war das Wetter auch nicht so toll !


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

joo im oktober war es grottenschlecht^^

kann dir vorher schon einmal paar states geben .. bin ab dem 6.4 mit meiner holde vor ort. schon einmal antesten was geht.


----------



## wulliw (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

@Forellenkiler

wir sind vom 25.5 - 8.6 da . in der nähe von norre nebel


----------



## anschmu (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

@wulliw . Darf ich mal fragen , mit welchem Anbieter du wohnst ? Gruß Andreas


----------



## wulliw (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

moin andreas.

hier mal der anbieter und das haus welches wir gebucht haben.
gruß andreas#h#h

http://www.feriering.de/ferienhause...aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=246965925417366


----------



## Benche (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Ich bin schon im März unterwegs, meint ihr da geht schon was und haben manche Seen geschlossen übern Winter???


----------



## anschmu (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



Benche schrieb:


> Ich bin schon im März unterwegs, meint ihr da geht schon was und haben manche Seen geschlossen übern Winter???



Kommt aufs Wetter an ! Glaube aber das erst Mitte April wieder besetzt wird , aber kannst ja mal berichten ! Genug Fisch sollte wohl noch drin sein !


----------



## tattoooi (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hey Leute ich bräuchte mal ein bissel Hilfe bzw. ein paar Tipps von erfahrenen Dänemarkurlaubern/anglern Habe mal einen Thread erstellt und hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein bissel Helfen. 

Lg. aus Berlin

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3822959#post3822959


----------



## anschmu (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo , bin ja dies Jahr sehr früh im Mai in HS ! Was meint denn der Wetterfrosch , wie sich das Wetter entwickelt ?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

kuckst du wetter.com*gg*


----------



## mathei (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

ich bin vom 18.5- 25.5 in Haurvig. das 1.mal überhaupt in der gegend. neben hering un horni, eventuell auch platte, soll es auch auf forelle gehen.
gruß mathias


----------



## mottejm (12. März 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo, wir fahren am 3. Aprli für 10 Tage und ich denke das nach Ostern die Teiche gut bestückt sind. Vor 2 Jahren haben wir schon im März gut gefangen. Und in den Osterferien sind sicher einige Turis unterwegs so dass in die Put & Takes wie Sondervig, No gut eingesetzt wird.
Ich hoffe nur das Wetter wird bis dahin besser und event. ist dann je auch schon der Hering da.

Motte


----------



## anschmu (13. März 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo, wir fahren am 3. Aprli für 10 Tage und ich denke das nach Ostern die Teiche gut bestückt sind. Vor 2 Jahren haben wir schon im März gut gefangen. Und in den Osterferien sind sicher einige Turis unterwegs so dass in die Put & Takes wie Sondervig, No gut eingesetzt wird.
> Ich hoffe nur das Wetter wird bis dahin besser und event. ist dann je auch schon der Hering da.
> 
> Motte



Moin ! Put&take sind vielleicht schon besetzt , aber für Hering vielleicht zu früh !


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (13. März 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

die forellen teiche werden überquellen^^  bin ab dem 6.4 vor ort. mich wirst bestimmt auch oft in no antreffen.. vieleicht sieht man sich mal.


----------



## Lümmy (14. März 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

@ Forellenkiller

Berichte mal anschließend was ging. Wir sind am dem 17.04. oben. Die Forellenseen sollen auch beangelt werden, auch wenn das Hauptaugenmerk auf Hering und Platte liegen wird....


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (14. März 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

joo habe lappi mit.. werde vor ort berichten.. zu mindestens was die put and take seen betrifft.


----------



## anschmu (15. März 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> joo habe lappi mit.. werde vor ort berichten.. zu mindestens was die put and take seen betrifft.



Moin . Schau mal nach , ob du ein paar Heringe sichten kannst .Ansonsten wünshe ich euch eine schöne Zeit  in Hvidesande !
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Benche (17. März 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Wir waren diese Woche dort, leider waren alle Seen zugefroren


----------



## anschmu (28. März 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

|kopfkrat Oh , oh , wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschau , werd ich wohl im Mai noch Eisangel veranstalten müssen !|supergri


----------



## mottejm (28. März 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo Angelgemeinde,
Wie sieht es aus mit den Put & Takes. Gibt es schon Eisfreie.
Jetzt sind Osterferien, da müssen doch einige Angler in DK sein. Heringe gibt's noch keine, also sind doch sicher viele an den Seen.
Berichtet mal was los ist.
Wir sind ab nächsten Mittwoch für 10 Tage da.

Motte


----------



## anschmu (29. März 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo Angelgemeinde,
> Wie sieht es aus mit den Put & Takes. Gibt es schon Eisfreie.
> Jetzt sind Osterferien, da müssen doch einige Angler in DK sein. Heringe gibt's noch keine, also sind doch sicher viele an den Seen.
> Berichtet mal was los ist.
> ...


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (29. März 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

also stimmt net so ganz^^meine quelle sagte oxriver kannst gehen, musst nur genügend boxhandschuhe mitnehmen..  am einlauf und im fluss ist einiges frei.. aber das wissen alle.  deswegen ist  da auch die hölle los. kumpel von mir fährt moin los der wird mir berichten.. ich bin ab nächsten samstag dort. mal schauen.. zur not werde ich mit hundi schöne wander tage verleben.


----------



## mottejm (29. März 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> also stimmt net so ganz^^meine quelle sagte oxriver kannst gehen, musst nur genügend boxhandschuhe mitnehmen..  am einlauf und im fluss ist einiges frei.. aber das wissen alle.  deswegen ist  da auch die hölle los. kumpel von mir fährt moin los der wird mir berichten.. ich bin ab nächsten samstag dort. mal schauen.. zur not werde ich mit hundi schöne wander tage verleben.



Das ist doch schon mal was. Wenn die Osterferien vobei sind wird es da sicher auch leerer und es werden für Hvide Sande nächste Woche über 5 Grad und Sonne gemeldet, da taut sicher auch noch einiges weg. Ich habe Hoffnung.

Wenn Du Infos bekommst, dann bitte Posten.

Motte


----------



## macmarco (29. März 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Moin... wir fahren auch los in die Ecke.. ich hoffe mal, dass die Seen bald mal tauen...  

Weiß jemand was über den See in Tjaereborg? Irgendwie was nützliches?  Kenne die Anlagen dort nicht, aber ich möchte sie mal testen ...


----------



## Angelhaken (29. März 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

hallo an alle  Dan- und Forellenfans,

bin heute in Bork das Erste mal los. Leider Ohne Erfolg. Aber, ich kann schon mal feststellen, daß das Eis zurückgeht. Heute Morgen war der See bei Bork Havn über 1/3 mit Eis bedeckt, Am Abend  dann Eeisfrei. Ich konnte das fast nicht glauben, da es auch nur 2 Grad waren. Aber vielleicht lag das am Wind. Bei 2 anderen Seen war es am Morgen auch nur noch teilweise mit Eis bedeckt. Also, es wird langsam besser. Es gibt aber auch noch Gewässer, die sind noch richtig zu. So z, B, auch der FoPu in Hvide Sande an der Schleuse.
Nur mußte ich feststellen, daß der Besatz in den Seen noch nicht so wirklich begonnen hat. Wie mir Angelkollegen berichtet haben, ist noch garnicht oder nur  einmal besetzt worden. Aber es geht langsam los. 
Mal sehen was noch so läuft, in den nächsten Tagen.

:vik::vik::vik:


Wer ist denn auch grad hier ?????


----------



## mottejm (29. März 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo,
Wir kommen am Mittwoch und werden wohl am Donnerstag das Angeln versuchen.
Schreibe bitte weiter was so geht.

Danke,
Motte


----------



## anschmu (17. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Mädels , was geht ? Bin in 14 Tage oben !


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (17. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

pühh da war ioch wohl im 2012 er gelandet^^

hier mein kurzer bericht.vom 6.4.2013-13.4.2013.

so  ein ganz kurzer bericht.  es geht was forellentechnisch.. wo ich am  6.4. angekommen bin.. super schönes wetter. habe den samstag aber locker  ausklingen lassen .. mit nen leckeren cola -osbourne.. sonntag den  7.4.. mist wetter mit sturm hagel und schnee.  hatte mich 2 std in  sondervig hingesetzt.. aber 0 nummer. montags ab nach no .. 2 std.-.  5  grosse  alle so um die 2,5-3 kg. dienstag 2 std no.. 4 grosse.  alle  wieder um die 2,5 kg.. mittwoch nochmal no.. 2std.^^ 4  grosse...donnerstag no.. 0 nummer..  2 std. freitag sondervig.. 2 std  2  grosse. 4 abrisse. .. wie gesagt kurz form. fazit..  für die zeit wo  ich da war.. war die ausbeute nicht schlecht.. hier noch grüsse an  chriss ..  den ich kurz kennengelernt habe.im mai geht es wieder nach  hs. mit meinen jungs dann wird hs gerockt. hardcor angeln vom feinsten.


----------



## Chrisi04 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Vielen Dank,

beste Grüße zurück #h

War ja doch erfolgreich, trotz des schattigen Wetters 

Mein Fazit:
Samstag 06.04. Anreise
Sonntag 07.04.  1 x Bachforelle auf Spinner
Montag 08.04. 3 x Regenbogenforelle auf Teig 1 x Regenbogenforelle auf Fliege
Dienstag 09.04. 1 x Bachforelle auf Spinner
Mittwoch 10.04. Nachmittags Regen/Schnee 2 x Regenbogenforelle auf Teig 1x Saibling auf Spinner
Donnerstag 11.04. 2 x Bachforelle auf Fliege
Freitag 12.04. 2 x Regenbogenforelle auf Fliege
Sonntag 13.04. Abreise

Alles in NO
Es war übrigens das erstemal, dass ich länger als 2min mit der Fliege gefischt habe, hatte mir meine Fliegenrute vor rund 15 Jahren gekauft und immer im Keller liegen.
Da ich mir im Winter einige Fliegen gebunden habe, dachte ich mir, dass ich sie mal testen muss und das gleich mit Erfolg :vik:

In 5 Wochen geht es dann auf die Ostseeseite, mein Boot schreit nach Wasser


----------



## anschmu (28. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Was macht die Forellenfront ! Vom Heringsfestival hört man auch nichts oder liegt unser Otto noch im Hafen unter der Bank ? Gruß Andreas


----------



## anschmu (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

So , Dachkoffer ist drauf ! Noch 2 Tage maloche , dann gehts Richtung HS !


----------



## anschmu (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

#aSo morgen früh gehts los ! Schätze ,  werde so gegen 
14h  in Hs ankommen und gegen 17h die erste Rute im Wasser haben ! Laptop bleibt zuhause ! Werde berichten wenn ich wieder in Deutschland bin !


----------



## anschmu (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

#: Moin , alle zusammen ! Kann heute mal meinen Bericht schreiben zur Angelwoche 4.-11.5.2013 ! 
Sind am Samstag gegen 14h bei Esmarch eingetroffen und konnten sofort unser Haus in Sondervig beziehen ! Wieder mal ne super Hütte , sehr sauber und ausreichend Platz für 3 Angler ! Hatten diesmal sogar einen großen 100l Gefrierschrank im Haus und mußten dennoch Fisch zu Esmarch auslagern !
Wir haben insgesamt 22 Forellen und 190 Heringe sowie 2 Hornhechte überlistet ! Sind zwar nicht die Mengen , die wir uns erhofft haben , aber man kanns ja nicht erzwingen !
Waren die Woche auch nur an zwei Seen auf Forelle - in No am Teich vor der Kippe und am Bjerrelysee ! 
Auf Hering nur 3 mal nachmittags , aber die Ausbeute reicht vollkommen aus ! 
Die Forellen haben dies Jahr wieder sehr zaghaft gebissen ! Haben wie jedes Jahr unseren Gummimaden eingesetzt , und auch einige Fänge damit an Land gezogen ! Auch die alte Methode vom Grund mit Powerbait war wie üblich erfolgreich ! Alles in allem eine schöne erholsame Angelwoche . Wetter hat auch bis auf zwei Regentage mitgespielt . Am Montag hab hab ich mir mal wieder meinen Sonnenbrand am Hafen abgeholt - halt vergessen einzucremen - wie immer ! Haben uns entschlossen nächstes Jahr etwas später zu fahren , vielleicht Ende Mai ! Haben uns auch nach ein paar anderen Teiche umgesehen und auch einige interessante Tipps bekommen  , die wir nächstes Jahr austesten werden !
Und ein großes Sorry an Costas , wieder mal kein Besuch bei dir ! Mal schauen ,ob ich vielleicht zum Treffen kommen kann !
So nun Petri Heil an alle rund um den Fjord ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

mit 3 mann 22 forellen ist wirklich keine grosse ausbeute.. naja ich fahre am 25.5  dahin..  hatten den termin extra sehr spät im mai gelegt weil letztes jahr das wetter nicht so richtig dolle war. naja kan uns ja auch ende mai passieren.. aber denke schon das die entscheidung die richtige war. naja mal kucken  wie es bei uns lüppt. und danke für deinen bericht.


----------



## anschmu (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> mit 3 mann 22 forellen ist wirklich keine grosse ausbeute.. naja ich fahre am 25.5  dahin..  hatten den termin extra sehr spät im mai gelegt weil letztes jahr das wetter nicht so richtig dolle war. naja kan uns ja auch ende mai passieren.. aber denke schon das die entscheidung die richtige war. naja mal kucken  wie es bei uns lüppt. und danke für deinen bericht.



Moin ! Sind vielleicht etwas zu früh da gewesen ! Mehr Fänge gingen eigentlich  nur durch schleppen und blinkern im Mittelwasser oder über Grund ! Die 1.5m tiefen Fopuffs waren natürlich überfüllt , wie dort gefangen wurde weiß ich nicht , muß aber ganz gut gewesen sein, Parkplätze waren immer voll belegt ! Wie gesagt ich fahre nur Naturseen an ! Habe einen Holländer getroffen , der in Holland selbst einen Put&take betreibt , der meinte das Wasser wäre im allgemeinen noch zu kalt , er hatte mit seiner Schleppmethode auch nur mäßigen Erfolg . Aber wenn du am 25. eintriffst wird es sich schon genügend erwärmt haben ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## LenSch (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Petri! 
In ca. 3-4 Wochen bin ich auch endlich wieder in DK!


----------



## IceBear2k6 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Moin,

bin in 2 Wochen auch da... einige fängige Plätze wie den Teich in Hvide Sande oder Sondervig habe ich shcon mitbekommen.

Kann aber jemand noch etwas zu den 2 (Natur?) Seen bei Nymindegab sagen, die mit der Mauer? Wird da auch (gut) gefangen?

Und: Ich wollte nur ein Spinnrute mitnehmen und mich da mal um die Teiche bewegen. habt ihr da noch Tipps für mich, welche Blinker/Spinner Farbe oder welches Gewicht am besten wäre?

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## Michael_05er (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



IceBear2k6 schrieb:


> Und: Ich wollte nur ein Spinnrute mitnehmen und mich da mal um die Teiche bewegen. habt ihr da noch Tipps für mich, welche Blinker/Spinner Farbe oder welches Gewicht am besten wäre?
> Gruß
> Benjamin


Hi Benjamin,
ein silberner Spinner Größe 0-2 sollte dabei sein. Ich hab auch auf einen kleinen weißen Crankbait Bisse bekommen. Ich würde auch ein oder zwei kleine, aber dicke Blinker mitnehme. Bei ordentlich Wind tut man sich mit einem 2g-Wobbler schwer 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## anschmu (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



IceBear2k6 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin in 2 Wochen auch da... einige fängige Plätze wie den Teich in Hvide Sande oder Sondervig habe ich shcon mitbekommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

samstag geht es los..   werde mal  schauen was dort so geht^^ und mal die forrellen die der anschmu net rausgeholt hat .. mit nach hause nehmen*gg*


----------



## AAlfänger (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



anschmu schrieb:


> IceBear2k6 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin,
> ...


----------



## ORKA1977 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

_*Hi,
ich kann die Anlage in Ringköbing "No" nur empfehlen.
Schöne Fische,von Regenbogen über Saibling bis Bachforelle
ist alles vorhanden.
Großer Fischausnehmplatz ist in einem Holzhäuschen.
Großes Gelände mit Teichen und einem langen Bachlauf.
Mfg.
*_


----------



## anschmu (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> anschmu schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Andreas,
> ...


----------



## LenSch (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Moin Moin Zusammen!
So langsam werde ich unruhig denn bald geht es endlich los 
Ich denke, so wie ihr hier schreibt, werde ich mich mal am "NO" versuchen. Da ich eigentlich nicht so der Forellen See angler bin, wollte ich nochmal fragen, wie ich am besten vorgehen sollte.
2 Ruten, eine mit kleinen Wobblern aktiv fischen und die andere passiv mit Wurm oder ähnlichem?

Btw: Meine Freundin kommt auch mit und prahlt etwas damit rum, das sie eh besser fangen würde als ich  Dürfte sie,auch ohne Angelschein, an dem See fischen?

Danke euch und Petri an die Fänger!
Gruß
LenSch


----------



## anschmu (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

@ lensch ! Angelmethode ist ok , kannst ja noch Powerbait mit anbieten ! Deine Freundin darf auch ohne Schein mitangeln ! Kannst am Oxriver probieren und auch etwas weiter am kleinenSee auf der rechten Seite ! 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

naja @ anschmu..  so ganz richtig ist das net. .  wenn er  den schein für die see meinte .. den brauchst du da nicht..  aber  eine stunden karte brauch auch seine freundin. wenn sie selber eine angel benutzen möchte. und  immoment wird auch in no  kontrolliert. was ich auch jut finde. so und  samstag früh geht es los.  8 uhr am wasser-14 uhr schlüssel fürs haus-danach wieder raus zum angööln...  dann abends grill anschmeissen..und    fett einen hinter die lampe löten.. und fussi kucken..   da werden die bayern jammmern.  wenn sie die championleague net gewinnen. hach wird das ein schöner tag werden.


----------



## grisu 112 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Moin 
Ich lese immer von No wo genau
ist der See? Und wie sind die Fänge
in HS und Klegod?
Fahren am 29.06 1Woche hoch.
 Allen ein Petri und geiles Angelwetter.


----------



## porscher (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

guter plan forellenkiller. ich bin ab samstag auch für eine woche oben.


----------



## anschmu (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



grisu 112 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich lese immer von No wo genau
> ist der See? Und wie sind die Fänge
> in HS und Klegod?
> ...



No liegt hinter Ringköping ! Bei deinem Vermieter oder in den Angelläden liegen Infohefte aus !


----------



## ORKA1977 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



grisu 112 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich lese immer von No wo genau
> ist der See? Und wie sind die Fänge
> in HS und Klegod?
> ...


Hi 
schau mal hier www.oxriver.dk
Mfg.


----------



## anschmu (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Hi
> schau mal hier www.oxriver.dk
> Mfg.


Ist eine schöne neue künstliche Anlage , wo gut gefangen wird !Ich fahre aber immer ein Stück am Teich vorbei und angele im Natursee ! Der liegt ein paar Meter weiter auf der rechten Seite vor der Bauschutthalde ! Muß aber sagen, das ich dort dies Jahr sehr skeptisch beobachten mußte , das ein Stück weiter ein kleiner Teich mit allmöglichem Müll verfüllt wird , mal sehen wie sich das auf die Wasserqualität auswirkt ? Hatte vor Jahren , im Sommer , schon mal , das ich die Forellen wegschmeißen mußte , weil sie modrich geschmeckt haben ! Aber zur Zeit ist das Wasser in Ordnung ! Hoffe es bleibt so !


----------



## ORKA1977 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

_Hi
Tip Anlage,habe ich in solch einem Stil und Größe noch niergens
gesehen.
Fangen tust Du Bachforellen,Saibling,Regenbogenforellen.Ordentliche Größe.
Mfg.
_


----------



## grisu 112 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hey 
Vielen Dank für die schnellen antworten,werde No versuchen!
Zum Finale Dortmund: wurde besch....n, aber es war ein saugeiles
Spiel.


----------



## porscher (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

es tut sich momentan nicht viel an den seen.


----------



## IceBear2k6 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

ich hoffe das es nächste Woche besser wird... bin ab Samstag da und wollte eigentlich ein paar Forellen fangen


----------



## porscher (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

heute hat es endlich geklappt. war in sondervig und konnte 2 lachsforellen überlisten und hatte noch 2 Aussteiger im Drill. Die Fische haben nur auf aktive Köderführung reagiert. es waren bestimmt 12 Mann am Teich und es wurde nix gefangen. Der Besatz stimmt dort aber. Momentan werden dort ca. jeden 2ten Tag zwischen 150 und 175kg besetzt. Es ist dementsprechend recht voll da.


----------



## anschmu (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> heute hat es endlich geklappt. war in sondervig und konnte 2 lachsforellen überlisten und hatte noch 2 Aussteiger im Drill. Die Fische haben nur auf aktive Köderführung reagiert. es waren bestimmt 12 Mann am Teich und es wurde nix gefangen. Der Besatz stimmt dort aber. Momentan werden dort ca. jeden 2ten Tag zwischen 150 und 175kg besetzt. Es ist dementsprechend recht voll da.



Hey Porscher ! Hast du gesehen , was eingesetzt wurde oder nur gelesen , was an der Tafel stand ?


----------



## porscher (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

ich habe es nur gelesen was dort aufgeschrieben stand. der betreiber hat in seinem Hälter direkt am wasser keine fische mehr drin weil dieser ihm mehrfach aufgebrochen wurde. nun läßt er die fische direkt ans wasser anliefern.


----------



## anschmu (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> ich habe es nur gelesen was dort aufgeschrieben stand. der betreiber hat in seinem Hälter direkt am wasser keine fische mehr drin weil dieser ihm mehrfach aufgebrochen wurde. nun läßt er die fische direkt ans wasser anliefern.



Also ich glaube beim Besatz nur noch , was ich selber seh ! Bei allem Vertrauen , denn bei fast 300 Kg Besatz , in dem Teich sollte mehr gefangen werden ! Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht , das beim Besatz am meisten geschummelt wird !


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

so konnte in der woche 23 schöne forellen verhaften.. einige in no   einige aber auch in sondervig. ..   der besatz war reichlich und ja habe es auch selber gesehen.  war ordentlich fisch in sondervig reingekomen.@ porscher..  warumm haben wir uns net gesehen?? wir waren 4 mann mit   audi a6  mit bielefelder kennzeichen vor ort.


----------



## anschmu (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> so konnte in der woche 23 schöne forellen verhaften.. einige in no   einige aber auch in sondervig. ..   der besatz war reichlich und ja habe es auch selber gesehen.  war ordentlich fisch in sondervig reingekomen.@ porscher..  warumm haben wir uns net gesehen?? wir waren 4 mann mit   audi a6  mit bielefelder kennzeichen vor ort.



Dann war eure Gefriertruhe ja voll bis unters Dach #6 Ward ihr beim Oxriver oder am hinteren Teich ?


----------



## porscher (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

die Anlage direkt im Hafen von Hvide Sande kann nun endgültig vergessen. Der Besitzer hat vor dem letzten Winter die ganzen Forellen aus seinem Zuchtbecken verkauft. Er hat noch einen kleinen Hälter wo ein paar Forellen drin sind, die er dann besetzt. Am Donnerstag war ich dort und er kam auch vorbei. Ich habe ihn angesprochen, ob er nun gleich auch besetzen wird. Die Antwort war: " Ich habe jetzt keine Zeit. Ich muss zur Arbeit!" Dann fuhr er mit dem Rad einfach davon!


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



anschmu schrieb:


> Dann war eure Gefriertruhe ja voll bis unters Dach #6 Ward ihr beim Oxriver oder am hinteren Teich ?


oxriver.. bei dem see 500meter weiter.. habe ich nur geschaut. .. insgesamt haben wir 4 ...62 forellen  in der woche gefangen in no und sondervig.


----------



## anschmu (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> oxriver.. bei dem see 500meter weiter.. habe ich nur geschaut. .. insgesamt haben wir 4 ...62 forellen  in der woche gefangen in no und sondervig.
> 
> Petri ! Da habt ihr ja richtig zugeschlagen ! Seit Ihr den ganzen Tag losgezogen oder immer nur Stundenweise ? Wir angeln nur auf 4 Stundenbasis , schont den Geldbeutel . Den Rest des Tages gehts entweder auf Hering oder mal an anderen Teichen schauen , bzw. mal Teiche anzufahren , die man noch nicht kennt . Es gibt immer noch Teiche in der Region die man nach 20 Jahren nicht kennt oder noch nicht beangelt hat . Deswegen fahre ich auch immer wieder gerne nach Hvidesande !Gruß Andreas


----------



## worker_one (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Ich fahre am Freitag hoch und wollte auch mal einen Tag bzw. Stunden an den Oxriver. Wie sind die Erfolgsaussuchten für Spinnfischer? Oder geht da nur was auf Teig?


----------



## Michael_05er (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Spinnfischen geht auch. Miniwobbler sind einen Versuch wert oder ganz simpel ein silberner Spinner in kleinen Größen (0-2). Wenn Du Platz hast, versuch am Rand entlang zu fischen, oft ziehen die Forellen recht ufernah durch den Teich.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



anschmu schrieb:


> Forellenkiler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > oxriver.. bei dem see 500meter weiter.. habe ich nur geschaut. .. insgesamt haben wir 4 ...62 forellen  in der woche gefangen in no und sondervig.
> ...


----------



## IceBear2k6 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

war heute mal 2 std in hvide sande an dem kleinen teich. es hat leider nur eine einzige an meinen spinner gebissen. es war aber auch keine menschenseele vor ort. kann es sein das dort kaum wer angelt? oder war ich um 18 uhr einfach nur spät dran?

wollte morgenabend vielleicht noch mal sondervig probieren... mal sehen wie mich meine freundin so lässt


----------



## LenSch (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Samstag Nacht geht`s los!! ;-)


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



IceBear2k6 schrieb:


> war heute mal 2 std in hvide sande an dem kleinen teich. es hat leider nur eine einzige an meinen spinner gebissen. es war aber auch keine menschenseele vor ort. kann es sein das dort kaum wer angelt? oder war ich um 18 uhr einfach nur spät dran?
> 
> wollte morgenabend vielleicht noch mal sondervig probieren... mal sehen wie mich meine freundin so lässt



 also da er keine eigenen fische mehr hat.. ist es dort trostlos geworden. wir waren auch nur einmal dort und haben eine 0 nummer geschoben.

 sondervig lüppt ganz jut. im hinteren see.. linke seite und die beiden ecken hinten. powerbait.. sunshineyellow pellet und dunkelgrün pellet gemischt. viel glück. oxriver läuft auch jut.


----------



## anschmu (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Petri heil , Männer was gibts neues von der Forellenfront um den Fjord ? Bei den Temperaturen kochen doch die Forellen in den Put&Takes !


----------



## anschmu (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Petri ! Was macht das Wetter zum Wochenende in Hvidesande , wollte vielleicht mal wieder eine Tagestour starten ! 530 km hin -Fangen  - und 530 km zurück |supergri


----------



## grisu 112 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo
Wollte mich mal aus HS melden
und eine Lanze für Klittens Put&Take brechen.
Der alte Teich ist wieder frei von Kraut und sehr sauber.
Der jetztige Pächter setzt sehr gut ein, alles für einen
Fopu shr schöne und schmackhafte Fische.
Er sagt wer fängt kommt wieder.
Haben in 4 Tagen 21 Forellen meine Tochter die größte
60cm und ca.4,5 kg.


Petri an alle grisu 112


----------



## anschmu (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



grisu 112 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wollte mich mal aus HS melden
> und eine Lanze für Klittens Put&Take brechen.
> Der alte Teich ist wieder frei von Kraut und sehr sauber.
> ...


----------



## grisu 112 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Die 8 Forellen in 3Std,gestern meine Kinder in 2Std 6Forellen
und Abends mein Jung in 3 Std 3 Forellen
Die Abendmaße 64cm ,60 cm, 52 cm..
Mein Jung hat geschleppt mit orange Past, ich habe auf grund
mit gelb. aber 1 ging immer auf Pose.
Heute hat er wieder 100kg eingesetzt.

 Ein Petri an alle


----------



## anschmu (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



grisu 112 schrieb:


> Die 8 Forellen in 3Std,gestern meine Kinder in 2Std 6Forellen
> und Abends mein Jung in 3 Std 3 Forellen
> Die Abendmaße 64cm ,60 cm, 52 cm..
> Mein Jung hat geschleppt mit orange Past, ich habe auf grund
> ...


----------



## grisu 112 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Heute waren die Kids zum Abschluß
nochmal los 2 stk 55cm u.52cm.
Leider ist der Urlaub zuende.

 Für alle ein Petri


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

hi grisu 112..wo hast denn gesessen an dem teich? würde mich mal intressieren. 

 zum glück habe ich  meine 14 tage noch vor mir.. jihaaaaa.  vom 17-31.8..  werde ich die ruten quälen*gg*


----------



## grisu 112 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo Forellenkiller
Ich empfehle den alten See, vom Parkplatz
gerade zu hinten rechts oder links waren meine stellen,
aber ganz vorne ist auch fängig.

Gruß und Petri


----------



## HAVSEI (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo.

Sind vom 22. in Hvide sande und wollten auch mal den put & takes mindestens einen Besuch abstatten. Habe ja gelesen das der sondervig sehr gut sein soll, aber zu welcher Tageszeit? Oder ist das egal? Ist beim Grundangeln eher ein popup teig zu empfehlen? Beim posenangeln werde ich wohl den sunshine nehmen, der wurde je hier angepriesen...

Habt ihr weitere Tipps?


----------



## anschmu (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



HAVSEI schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Sind vom 22. in Hvide sande und wollten auch mal den put & takes mindestens einen Besuch abstatten. Habe ja gelesen das der sondervig sehr gut sein soll, aber zu welcher Tageszeit? Oder ist das egal? Ist beim Grundangeln eher ein popup teig zu empfehlen? Beim posenangeln werde ich wohl den sunshine nehmen, der wurde je hier angepriesen...
> 
> Moin ! Klittens Dambrug und der in Sondervig sollen zur Zeit sehr fängig sein ! Mit Teig mußt du mal ein bischen spicken , was gerade so geht ! Kommt immer aufs Wetter  und aufs Beißverhalten an !Schleppen ist auch  immer ganz fängig ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## eike (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

sagt mal gibt es den Teich in Hvide Sande noch oder ist der zu ich fahre auch mal wieder nach DK und möchte gerne grosse Forellen fangen sprich ab 4,0 kg dachte der in Hvide Sande wäre gut oder gibt es andere wo es so grosse Forellen gibt....danke im voraus


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Letztes Jahr gab es ihn noch, aber ich hab da nix gefangen ausser ein paar Krabben...


----------



## anschmu (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



eike schrieb:


> sagt mal gibt es den Teich in Hvide Sande noch oder ist der zu ich fahre auch mal wieder nach DK und möchte gerne grosse Forellen fangen sprich ab 4,0 kg dachte der in Hvide Sande wäre gut oder gibt es andere wo es so grosse Forellen gibt....danke im voraus



Direkt Hvidesande ist nichts mehr , wie schon berichtet : Klittens Dambrug und Sondervig sollen immer fängig sein !


----------



## ichbinjoe (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Zitat von anschmu:
Direkt Hvidesande ist nichts mehr , wie schon berichtet 

Also die "Badewanne" neben der Schleuse ist noch zu beangeln.....zu mindest letzte Woche noch.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

klar kannst die beangeln.. hat aber keine fische mehr selber   er lässt sich die fische von einer anderen zucht bringen.  zumindestens war es im mai so. kann ja sein das er wieder forellen zieht.fische  waren  im schnitt 500 gramm- 3 kilo.


----------



## porscher (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

die anlage direkt im hafen kannste vergessen.ich war ende mai dort und habe dort den besitzer früh morgens getroffen und ihn darauf angesprochen ob er denn noch gleich besetzen möchte. Sein antwort: Ich muss zur Arbeit. Er setzte sich auf sein rad und fuhr einfach weg.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

joo     der setzt aber am tag ein..   der macht noch viele sachen..nicht nur seine räucherei..  der ist noch leuchtturmwärter..  bedient noch den leuchttum in Norre Lyngvig..  normal  ist das ein ganz netter kerl.  aber seine zucht ist im winter kaputt gegangen und hat vorher viele verkauft. wenn er geld hat ..wollte er alle  becken glaub ich  eins raus machen...  hat er mal erzählt^^  die anlage war eigentlich immer ganz jut war ,damit immer zufrieden. nur halt dieses jahr lässt es zu wünschen übrig.zumindestens bis mai .fahre im august wieder nach  sondervig . mal kucken ob dann was geht^^


----------



## porscher (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

der besatz und die größe der fische stimmt in sondervig.ist aber auch immer viel los da.


----------



## porscher (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

keine Berichte momentan?


----------



## lucabenji (5. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo,
wir werden vom 17.08.2013 für 14 Tage in Sondervig sein,
möchten gerne ein paar Forellen verhaften.
Ich werde mit meinem Sohn 12 Jahre dort sein.
Habt ihr Aktuelle Tips für uns? Welcher P&T ist zu empfehlen ?
LG


----------



## Michael_05er (5. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo lucabenji,
aktuelle Tipps habe ich leider nicht, ich fahre genau dann nach Dänemark, wenn ihr wieder abreist. Also hoffe ich eher auf Tipps von Dir :q

Grundsätzlich hast Du aber mindestens drei Forellenseen, die Du gut erreichen kannst: Klegod, Sondervig und Oxriver Put&Take. Die ersten beiden liegen quasi vor der Tür, der dritte ist keine halbe Stunde entfernt. Oxriver ist etwas spezieller wegen der größe und des Bachlaufes, das kennt man vielleicht nicht so von "normalen" Forellenteichen. Aktuelle Infos kannst Du vielleicht in Angelgeschäften, z.B. Kott Fritid in Hvide Sande, bekommen. Wenn Du Glück hast, hat dort jemand mit seinen Fängen angegeben oder sich über Schneidertage aufgeregt, dann können die Dir helfen. Mir haben sie damals sogar vorhergesagt, mit welcher Teigfarbe ich Regenbogen- und mit welcher ich Bachforellen fange #6

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## mottejm (5. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo Gemeinde,
Ich bin mal wieder im gelobten Angelland.
Gestern haben wir mal eine kleine Runde ohne Angel gedreht.
In Klegod ist nicht viel los, da standen 3 Angler, einer hatte einen Fisch. Der Eimer an der Putze war fast leer.
Gegen Mittag waren in Sondervig 4 Autor mit ca. 10 Anglern. Ich habe nicht gesehen das einer was hatte, aber der Eimer beim Putzen war voll. Größen so ca. 800g - 3 KG. Dort werden 3 x die Woche 150 Kg eingesetzt.
Am Put & Take neben dem Golfplatz im Norden von Sondervig, waren auch ein paar Angler, nur Nummernschilder DK?
Heute werden wir mal den Oxriver besuchen. Da war es immer gut und wir haben glaube ich immer mind. Eine gefangen.

Und nicht nur Angeln ist Klasse, Gestern hBen wir an der Turifischauktion auch einen guten Fang gemacht. Kurz vor Schluss eine Mischkiste für 50 Kronen ersteigert. Inhalt 1 Seelachs ca. 1,5 KG, 3 schöne Schellfische je ca. 1 KG, 2 Platten, 1 grosser Tintenfisch, 3 grosse lebende Krebse, 1 kleiner Butt. Und das für €7,50 auch nicht schlecht.
Ich Berichte was geht.
Letztes Jahr hat der Besitzer nach eigener Aussage dort 35 to Fisch eingesetzt, alles aus eigener Zucht. Die haben auch immer geschmeckt.
An der Schleusse wurde gestern Makrelen gefangen.

Motte


----------



## lucabenji (5. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo @Michael_05er
wir werden Dir noch ein paar Forellen übrig lassen :m
werde dann auch Aktuell berichten.

@mottejm
ich denke das Sondervig die 1. Adresse sein wird ich hoffe du lässt uns noch ne Forelle übrig.
Auf Makrele möchten wir auch mal gehen, Angelschein wo bekommt man den ? auch für 14 Tage?

LG
Markus


----------



## Michael_05er (5. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



lucabenji schrieb:


> Auf Makrele möchten wir auch mal gehen, Angelschein wo bekommt man den ? auch für 14 Tage?


Hi Markus,
Angelscheine bekommst Du entweder übers Internet, oder z.B. auch bei Kott Fritid, in Touristen-Büros oder Postämtern. Dein Sohnemann braucht keinen, da unter 18. Einen 14-Tage-Schein gibt es meines Wissens nicht, und der Jahresschein ist günstiger als zwei mal eine Woche.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## lucabenji (5. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Das heißt wenn nur mein Sohn angelt brauche ich keinen Angelschein?


----------



## Michael_05er (5. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



lucabenji schrieb:


> Das heißt wenn nur mein Sohn angelt brauche ich keinen Angelschein?


Das kommt darauf an, wo er angelt. Du meinst wohl das Meeresangeln, aber um Falschberatung auszuschließen: Am Put&Take muss jeder bezahlen, egal wie alt er ist. An Lachsflüssen wie der Skjern braucht man den staatlichen Schein und einen zusätzlichen Schein (wie es da unter 18 aussieht weiß ich nicht) und noch ein "Lachskontingent". Am Ringköbing Fjord, im Schleusenbereich, am Meer usw. braucht Dein Sohn keinen Angelschein und auch keine "Aufsichtsperson mit Schein" oder ähnliches. Allerdings sollte er nicht gerade mit einem Rutenarsenal am Wasser sitzen und Du als "Zuschauer" dabei, wenn jemand kontrolliert |rolleyes. Aber das hast Du nicht vor, denke ich.
Grüße,
Michael

Edit: Schau mal hier, da gibts weitere Infos zum dänischen Angelschein.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (5. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

immoment ist ein bekannter in sondervig. der fängt wie bolle obwohl das wasser sau warm ist. .  geht aber nur morgens von 5 bis 9  der junge  fischt was das zeug   hält .. nach seiner aussage hat er in einer woche  70 stk in sondervig gefangen(das individeum  hört auf dem namen carsten.. raucht eine nach der anderen und lüppt um den teich als wäre  er auf droge.löl).. aber wie gesagt er geht nur morgens.. bin ab dem 17.08 auch vor ort.  also schnallt euch an wenn der killier unterwegs ist^^


----------



## mottejm (6. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hy, wir werden morgen mal auf Forelle versuchen.
Ich denke wir fahren nach No = Osxriver.

Da an der Schleusse garnix gegangen ist haben wir uns zu einer 3 Stunden Tour mit der Solea entschieden. War ein voller Erfolg.
Kosten 300,- Kronen. Wir haben mit grossen Pausen 60 Makrelen von klein bis 50 cm gefangen. Ges. 14 KG.
Da gehen morgen ein paar zu Räucher und der Rest in Pfanne und auf den Grill. 

War echt OK.

Motte


----------



## troutscout (12. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

moin, mal kurzer bericht zum trip nach klitens dambrug. nachdem wir samstag angkommen sind, sind wir sonntag nach klitens gefahren. angeln ab 11 uhr im wasser und vier stunden später wieder raus und 13 forellen im sack (von der portionsforelle bis 50 cm lachsforelle). wir sind zufrieden gewesen. die anlage ist wie immer total sauber...und wie immer, muss einen der geruch der nerzfabriken nicht irritieren. 

nach der ankunft sind wir nochmal in sondervig gewesen. auch wie immer sehr sauber, einer hatte einen 5 kg torpedo gefangen, sonst war aber auch nichts los. wasser macht (auch wie immer) einen leicht brackigen eindruck...muss aber nichts heissen, vlt. teste ich den freitag mal. glück auf (o. k. mit den punkten für die blauen war gestern nix...).:vik:


----------



## porscher (12. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

hört sich gut an.mit wievielen leuten habt ihr die 13 forellen gefangen und an welchem der beiden teiche?


----------



## troutscout (13. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

@porscher: wir waren zu zweit, sohnemann und ich...er 8 ich 5 aber gut...#q wenn du auf die anlage kommst, dann der erste teich und direkt vor kopf. war dem wetter geschuldet denn es war sehr windig...wir haben die letzten jahre da schon gut gefangen. diesmal ging es aber fast nur mit powerbait (gelb+orange) auftreibend (ca. 50 - 70 cm), 2 gingen geschleppt (mit ghost über grund) und 2 auf pose (auch teig)....wie gesagt wir waren zufrieden....die fische sind sehr lecker!

P.S. wir fahren morgen vormittag nochmal hin..nach dem frühstück...kids wollen nochmal angeln und ich hab nix dagegen...


----------



## Axel123 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Moin Moin Ihr Dänemarkverrückten ;-)

ich fahre im September für eine Woche zum ersten mal nach Bork Havn. Ich hätte gerne ein paar Zusatzinfos von Euch, was man(n) dort mit seiner Frau unternehmen kann. Mit viel Glück kann ich sie dazu überreden mich einmal beim Angeln zu begleiten, aber die restlichen Tage muss Sie beschäftigt werden. Was gibts denn da für Möglichkeiten? 

Ich hoffe auf viele nützliche Tipps.

Grüße Axel


----------



## LAC (13. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



Axel123 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Ihr Dänemarkverrückten ;-)
> 
> ich fahre im September für eine Woche zum ersten mal nach Bork Havn. Ich hätte gerne ein paar Zusatzinfos von Euch, was man(n) dort mit seiner Frau unternehmen kann. Mit viel Glück kann ich sie dazu überreden mich einmal beim Angeln zu begleiten, aber die restlichen Tage muss Sie beschäftigt werden. Was gibts denn da für Möglichkeiten?
> 
> ...




Axel - z.b.  kerzen ziehen.   Ist kein scherz - einige frauen lieben dieses,  in allen farben und formen, ob schlank oder ganz dick werden die kerzen gemacht, sie verbringen ihren urlaub fömlich im wachskabinett - zur stärkung kann man auch dort etwas essen oder sich besaufen, wenn die kerzen nicht so werden - wie die vorstellung ist.
*Axel, die geschmäcker sind verschieden - dort ist ein raum d.h. "tourist infocenter"  in der ladenstraße, wo du reichlich infomaterial bekommen kannst - jedenfalls muss du bzw. deine frau motorisiert sein, dann öffnen sich zig möglichkeiten in allen richtungen, d.h. natur, kunst, sport, usw. *
Da fällt mir ein, wenn du am angeln bist, kann sie einen rundflug über den fjord vom flugplatz staunig (nicht weit entfernt von bork havn) aus machen - ganz preiswert - und mit wackelnden flügeln und einem sturzflug  über deinen kopf fliegen bzw. dich begrüßen, dass die pose im wasser tanzt  und du glaubst ein hecht hängt dran. Auch eine einlage, kann aber auch beim wikingerdorf fragen, ob sie sich arbeitsmäßig beteiiligen kann, weil sie langeweile hat und ihr mann angler ist, dann verkleidet sie sich und arbeitet dort - du hast dann ruhe und kannst angeln gehen, kennst sie dann aber nicht mehr - wenn du sie abholst, trägt dann felle und hat wollstrümpfe |supergri Sie kann auch zu uns kommen und sich moderne kunst anschauen, bis der kopf raucht. 
Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls glück und schöne stunden und gutes wetter, sonst ist der fernseher oft die letzte rettung.


----------



## Axel123 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Axel - z.b.  kerzen ziehen.   Ist kein scherz - einige frauen lieben dieses,  in allen farben und formen, ob schlank oder ganz dick werden die kerzen gemacht, sie verbringen ihren urlaub fömlich im wachskabinett - zur stärkung kann man auch dort etwas essen oder sich besaufen, wenn die kerzen nicht so werden - wie die vorstellung ist.
> *Axel, die geschmäcker sind verschieden - dort ist ein raum d.h. "tourist infocenter"  in der ladenstraße, wo du reichlich infomaterial bekommen kannst - jedenfalls muss du bzw. deine frau motorisiert sein, dann öffnen sich zig möglichkeiten in allen richtungen, d.h. natur, kunst, sport, usw. *
> Da fällt mir ein, wenn du am angeln bist, kann sie einen rundflug über den fjord vom flugplatz staunig (nicht weit entfernt von bork havn) aus machen - ganz preiswert - und mit wackelnden flügeln und einem sturzflug  über deinen kopf fliegen bzw. dich begrüßen, dass die pose im wasser tanzt  und du glaubst ein hecht hängt dran. Auch eine einlage, kann aber auch beim wikingerdorf fragen, ob sie sich arbeitsmäßig beteiiligen kann, weil sie langeweile hat und ihr mann angler ist, dann verkleidet sie sich und arbeitet dort - du hast dann ruhe und kannst angeln gehen, kennst sie dann aber nicht mehr - wenn du sie abholst, trägt dann felle und hat wollstrümpfe |supergri Sie kann auch zu uns kommen und sich moderne kunst anschauen, bis der kopf raucht.
> Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls glück und schöne stunden und gutes wetter, sonst ist der fernseher oft die letzte rettung.



Danke für die Tipps.
Das mit den Kerzen ziehen wird nix  dann könnte ich Ihr ja den vierteljährlichen Besuch im örtlichen Ikea untersagen und Sie kann keine Teelichter kaufen |supergri  Das mit dem Wikingerdorf gefällt mir bisher am besten |supergri kann Sie da auch übernacht bleiben, oder sogar für immer |kopfkrat


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (14. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

also ich geb meiner frau immer geld mit und schick sie zum schoppen^^ dann ist sie beschäfftigt.


----------



## lucabenji (14. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

So am Samstag geht es los,
sind Bienenmaden erlaubt? wenn ja würde ich gerne noch welche mitnehmen.
LG


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (14. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

an den meisten seen ja. bringt aber nicht mehr viel.. weil in den  meisten seen zu viele kleine barsche und rotfedern sind.. die hängen dir sofort am haken.. aber probieren kannst


----------



## lucabenji (14. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

OK ,
dann bleiben sie Zuhause.
Dann bis nächste Woche eventuell läuft man sich über den Weg.
Ich bin unterwegs mit meinem 12 Jährigen Sohn.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (14. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

ich bin ab samstag vor ort.  kann dir auf jedenfall passieren.


----------



## lucabenji (14. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

ich werde warscheinlich am Sonntag in Sondervig sein,
war jemand diese Tage dort?


----------



## LAC (14. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



Axel123 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps.
> Das mit den Kerzen ziehen wird nix  dann könnte ich Ihr ja den vierteljährlichen Besuch im örtlichen Ikea untersagen und Sie kann keine Teelichter kaufen |supergri  Das mit dem Wikingerdorf gefällt mir bisher am besten |supergri kann Sie da auch übernacht bleiben, oder sogar für immer |kopfkrat



Axel, ich könnte es organisieren, dass sie über nacht dort bleiben kann - müsste sie dann vorher bei uns testen. 
Für immer, ist es ja für sie eine starfe - du bist sie dann los, wirst sie dann nach einer gewissen zeit nicht mehr erkennen, denn ihr lebensinhalt wird dann wikinger spielen - wobei das handy nicht fehlen darf 
Durch die feuerstelle im haus wird ihre haut gegerbt und da sie sich noch nicht selbst verpflegen können, kaufen sie ihre lebensmittel bei aldi ein - man kann sie erkennen, sie tragen eine schürze und ein weidekörbchen - laufen barfuß oder haben selbstgemachte sockem bzw. schuhe an. Als wikinger bzw. nordmannen wird man geboren, die zeit ist aber vorbei - dort sind rustikale laienschauspielerinnen mit viel "holz" vor der tür bzw. bauch zu sehen.
In hvide sande ist ein fischereimuseum, dort kann sie auch sich einige stunden aufhalten, aber auch das seefahrtsmuseum in esbjerg ist sehr groß und gut, dort ist ein streichelzoo und sie kann haie streicheln, aber auch seehunde füttern. Sie kann auch in varde eine private brauerei besichtigen und du holst sie dann ab, da sie nicht mehr laufen kann. Sind alles nur anregungen, wobei der richtige weg ist - ein gang zum touristikbüro, die können dir sagen wo was los ist.
Sie kann auch in freier natur hirsche beobachten - 40 stück sind immer da - ich z.b. gebe garantie, da ich jedes loch kenne 
Wobei die angelei in bork havn, ja etwas kompliziert ist, dort sind kaum tiefe stellen bzw. kapitale fische. 
Wobei die woche ja schnell vorbei geht - toller kleiner strand für kinder ist dort - ohne gefahr.
An der nordsee ist es ja sehr gefährlich, in den letzten zwei wochen sind drei personen ertrunken, vor zwei tage noch ein deutscher Also aufpassen und nur bis zum bauchnabel ins wasser gehen - sonst kommt der hubschruber.


----------



## troutscout (14. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

nächster zwischenbericht: heute wieder klitens dambrug. diesmal wieder mit 2 ruten und 4 stunden aber am teich rechts vor kopf...insgesamt konnten wir 6 landen (zw. 40 - 50 cm) und 3 haben uns vernatzt bzw. wir waren zu dämlich sie in den kescher zu überreden.|gr:...die hälfte geschleppt (ghost über boden) und andere hälfte mit pose und teig vorsichtig geschleppt, alles in ufernähe...wir waren zufrieden und der fisch ist echt lecker (lag auf dem grill, einer). 
da unsere tochter freitag in sondervig reitet, werden sohnemann und ich freitag mal den sondervig fopu besuchen...we will see, werde berichten. 
geht eigentlich irgendjemand an den klegod see? vom prinzip ist der doch auch sehr schön...


----------



## eike (15. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Sag mal bitte was heisst vor Kopf geangelt wo ist das?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (15. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

normal gegenüber^^


----------



## troutscout (15. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



eike schrieb:


> Sag mal bitte was heisst vor Kopf geangelt wo ist das?



der see hat ja 2 teiche, der erste kleinere ist von "dünen" umsäumt, fährste praktisch drauf zu...der zweite, größere ist freier liegend, mit der kopfseite meine ich das ende des teiches, also immer dran entlang gehen und nicht jeweils die seite die am parkplatz liegt...:galles klar? wenn du angeln gehst, sag mal was draus geworden ist...tight lines!:m

forellenkiller aus lüdenscheid-nord hat recht, gegenüber! 

ein leben lang, blau und weiss ein leben lang...;-)


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (15. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



troutscout schrieb:


> forellenkiller aus lüdenscheid-nord hat recht, gegenüber!
> 
> ein leben lang, blau und weiss ein leben lang...;-)



 lol einer aus der verbotenen stadt.. wie bist da rausgekomen*gg*

 aber du weisst jaaaaa nur kucken nicht anfassen.lol

 naja mal schauen werde bestimmt am sonntag mal nach klittens. hab ja noch 14 tage vor mir.. |supergri


----------



## troutscout (15. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

wir hatten gerade die ausgangssperre aufgehoben...*GG* aber ich dachten WIR hätten ne mauer um lüdenscheid nord gebaut und dann geflutet

viel spass am sonntag, vlt. komm ich mal kurz rum und wir können uns austauschen....mal sehen! ach ja, nimm den blau-weissen teig, der ist am fängigsten, die haben halt geschmack.

@otto: war heute kerzenziehen mit meiner tochter|supergri


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (15. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



troutscout schrieb:


> viel spass am sonntag, vlt. komm ich mal kurz rum und wir können uns austauschen....mal sehen! ach ja, nimm den blau-weissen teig, der ist am fängigsten, die haben halt geschmack.



 danke joo können wir gerne mal tun. ich weiss nur nicht wann  ich da hinfahre..  feiern abends noch mit bekannten die schon 1 woche vor ort sind. und mal schauen wie feucht fröhlich es wird.*gg*

 blau weiss was das denn für farben?? kommt bei mir am haken nicht rann^^


----------



## troutscout (15. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

oki doki...lasst es krachen. werden mal sehen ist ja noch ein bissi hin und bloss kein stress, ist ja urlaub!!!#g glück auf! :vik:


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (15. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



troutscout schrieb:


> urlaub!!!#g glück auf! :vik:




joo zum glück*glückauf*#h


----------



## troutscout (16. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

mal wieder ein kleiner zwischenbericht. heute sondervig fopu....und glatte nullnummer. alles versucht (auch blauweisse und gelbschwarze kombi) nix lief...allerdings sind gefühlte 300 kg über meine ruten gesprungen|gr:hatte noch mit einem kollegen gesprochen, der seit 6 uhr da war (ich von 9 - 11 uhr), der hatte eine und sagte auch dass es total mau war...besetzt wurde gerade, aber die beissen ja bekanntlich nicht...keine ahnung was da los war. ach so, wir haben am hinteren teich links in der ecke gestanden......|kopfkrat


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (16. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

doch die beissen  dauert ca 1-2 std wo wurde denn besetzt hinten oder vorne?


----------



## troutscout (16. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> doch die beissen  dauert ca 1-2 std wo wurde denn besetzt hinten oder vorne?



na ja, wir haben gegen 9 angefangen und 3 stunden lang nix...vlt. ist es ja jetzt besser, wer weiss das schon. hinten links in der ecke (2. teich). glück auf ...#h


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (16. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



troutscout schrieb:


> na ja, wir haben gegen 9 angefangen und 3 stunden lang nix...vlt. ist es ja jetzt besser, wer weiss das schon. hinten links in der ecke (2. teich). glück auf ...#h



 was für wind habt ihr denn dort??

 normal bleiben die dort hinten stehen.   naja aber wenn sich garnix tut ist auch nicht schön.  hab vom bekannten gehört der hatte gestern auch eine null nummer. naja mal sehen. #h

anhänger steht schon voll gepackt in der garage nur noch heute nacht wurst und fleisch rein.. und ab geht es um 3uhr.*freu*


----------



## troutscout (16. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> was für wind habt ihr denn dort??
> 
> normal bleiben die dort hinten stehen.   naja aber wenn sich garnix tut ist auch nicht schön.  hab vom bekannten gehört der hatte gestern auch eine null nummer. naja mal sehen. #h
> 
> anhänger steht schon voll gepackt in der garage nur noch heute nacht wurst und fleisch rein.. und ab geht es um 3uhr.*freu*



Wind ging so...kam vom Meer, aber auch nicht mehr als eigentlich da üblich.....schon komisch!

Dann mal tight lines, kann nur besser werden...!
|bla:


----------



## troutscout (17. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

@forellenkiller: wir fahren morgen nach dem frühstück mal mit alle mann und frauen zum klitens...vlt. treffen wir uns ja dann...über fussball müssen wir nicht reden, sind ja zum angeln da... ;-)


----------



## lucabenji (17. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo,
bin heute in Sondervig angekommen,
wie ist es eigentlich an diesem Teich?
Lodbjerg Hede Ørredsø

LG


----------



## anschmu (18. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



lucabenji schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin heute in Sondervig angekommen,
> wie ist es eigentlich an diesem Teich?
> Lodbjerg Hede Ørredsø
> ...


----------



## lucabenji (18. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

So sind vom Forellenangeln zurück,
waren in Sondervig und haben 2 Stunden geangelt mit 2 Ruten von 11:30 bis 13:30.
Ich hatte eine auf Stand, und eine wurde versemmelt.
Es wurde dort sehr wenig gefangen.
Werden es aber nochmal versuchen.
LG


----------



## porscher (18. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

wie groß waren die forellen?


----------



## porscher (18. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

naja die nächsten 2 wochen wird uns hoffentlich der fachmann(forellenkiler) hier reichlich direkt berichten


----------



## lucabenji (19. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> wie groß waren die forellen?



Es hat fürs Abendessen gereicht, 1,3 kg

LG #h


----------



## troutscout (20. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

da die kleine heute in sondervig reiten war, haben wir (sohnemann und ich) die gelegenheit genutzt und haben den put and take in sondervig unsicher gemacht (erster teich/links vor der brücke. 

fazit: nach 4 stunden 2 im netz (65 cm + 53 cm), mehrere bisse eine versemmelt|uhoh:. alles in allem sind wir froh, gerade bei der grossen, nicht als schneider vom teich gegangen zu sein. es war viel betrieb, immer ein kommen und gehen, gefangen wurde m. E. mäßig. im schnitt würde ich sagen, jeder einen...aber nu gut, das ist halt so! hatten ein paar nette stunden#6

abends waren wir noch an der schleuse, aber da war noch mehr "still ruht der see"#q


----------



## lucabenji (22. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

@troutscout
Warst du heute in klittens?
Wie war es dort, wir möchten am Samstag auch dahin.
Wo ist der Platz wo du am besten gefangen hast ?
und mit was?
LG
Aus sondervig


----------



## troutscout (22. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



lucabenji schrieb:


> @troutscout
> Warst du heute in klittens?
> Wie war es dort, wir möchten am Samstag auch dahin.
> Wo ist der Platz wo du am besten gefangen hast ?
> ...



jau, vier stunden waren wir dort...haben am hinteren teich (also hinter der brücke / der grosse/ 9:30 - 13:30) am ende rechts/mitte geangelt...heute nur 2, aber damit waren wir heute fast die könige. es lief nicht viel....hab noch mit einem anderen boardi geschnackt und ein bierchen geschlabbert...matthias dank dir noch mal fürs bierchen.#6

wir haben vor 10 tagen am anderen teich (dem kleinen wo du darauf zufährst) auch am kopf rechts geangelt. da hatten wir 13 am haken, lief sehr gut.

gefangen haben wir zu 75 % mit einer ganz einfachen montage..tiroler hölzel (oder bodentaster, oder sinkender spiro, oder...) mit in der regel hellen teig auftreibend geangelt. die vorfachlänge war nie größer als 80 cm...dann schleppen mit post, ghost, oder spiro. gefühlt hab ich aber die strecke von zu hause bis hier und zurück und ohne erfolg|evil: aber nu, ist halt nett da und super sauber...

viel spass und viel erfolg! sag mal wie es gelaufen ist....


----------



## lucabenji (22. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Danke für die Antwort,
schade das wir uns da nicht treffen können,
 Werde berichten vom Samstag.
LG
Markus


----------



## troutscout (22. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



lucabenji schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort,
> schade das wir uns da nicht treffen können,
> Werde berichten vom Samstag.
> LG
> Markus



hey markus, jupp schade, aber wenn du steelheads befischt sind wir wohl schon wieder auf dem rückweg...leider! :c dauert dann wieder ein jahr, denn das ist schon wieder gebucht:vik:viel spass und schönen urlaub noch!!!
tight lines
meinolf


----------



## troutscout (23. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

..mach jetzt das wlan hier mal zu und pack den läpi ein! allen die noch  hier oben verweilen, bzw. allen die noch kommen wünsche ich einen  schönen urlaub und viele fische (welche auch immer) am haken...es war  wie immer eine schöne zeit hier oben die nun vorbei ist:caber nächstes jahr ist wieder fix...bis denne und allen tight lines!#h

@otto: vielen dank für deinen tollen erklärungen, so haben wir doch  öfter mal licht ins dunkel bekommen...bis denne! ich tauche irgendwann  bestimmt wieder auf mit ein paar dummen fragen. 

lg 
meinolf


----------



## troutscout (25. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



lucabenji schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort,
> schade das wir uns da nicht treffen können,
> Werde berichten vom Samstag.
> LG
> Markus



hey markus, wie ist es gelaufen???


----------



## lucabenji (25. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo,
hatten 7 Forellen in 4 Stunden mit 2 Angeln alles auf Stand,
und auf dem Grill als Filet oder auch anders echt Lecker.
Morgen geht's nach Sondervig mal schauen wie es dort so läuft.
Heute war es am Abend nicht mehr soviel Betrieb am Strand wie letzte Woche, es wird langsam weniger, auch am Forellenteich in Sondervig waren nur 4 Autos auf dem Parkplatz.
LG
Markus


----------



## troutscout (26. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



lucabenji schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hatten 7 Forellen in 4 Stunden mit 2 Angeln alles auf Stand,
> und auf dem Grill als Filet oder auch anders echt Lecker.
> Morgen geht's nach Sondervig mal schauen wie es dort so läuft.
> ...



petri! das lief ja perfektist auch auch mein eindruck, dass die fische dort sehr lecker schmecken und auch einen guten drill bieten...sondervig finde ich schwieriger. aber viel erfolg dort + tight lines!


----------



## lucabenji (26. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

So wieder zurück,
waren nicht in Sondervig, war uns zu viel Betrieb dort,
auch wurde nicht soviel #dgefangen.
Sind dann wieder zu Klittens und konnten 9 Forellen
überlisten mit 2 angeln und 4 Stunden, von 12 bis 16 Uhr.
LG 
Markus


----------



## eike (27. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

an welchem Teich geangelt und wo habt Ihr gesessen Stand oder geschleppt Grüsse eike


----------



## troutscout (27. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



lucabenji schrieb:


> So wieder zurück,
> waren nicht in Sondervig, war uns zu viel Betrieb dort,
> auch wurde nicht soviel #dgefangen.
> Sind dann wieder zu Klittens und konnten 9 Forellen
> ...



moin markus!!! dickes PETRI!!! das was du sondervig geschrieben hast, ging uns auch so...2 x da = 2 fische....auch wenn die anlage tippi toppi ist, finde ich es schwierig dort. und mit klitens bestätigst du ja nur das, wass ich auch immer geschrieben habe. die fische sind vlt. etwas kleiner als in sondervig (die größeren sind vlt. abgeklärter) aber insgesamt fängt man m. e. dort besser. viel spass und schönen urlaub noch...#h


----------



## lucabenji (28. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo,
so heute wieder bei Klittens,
und 7 Forellen konnten wir überlisten, 2 über 2kg und der Rest so um die 1 bis 1,2 kg alles auf Stand und man muss sie suchen.
Waren am großen Teich.
Also zur Zeit ist das der Beste Teich für uns wenn ich höre was andere hier so fangen.
LG
Markus


----------



## eike (29. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Ist das der gerade zu wenn man auf den Parkplatz fährt gibt es eine bestimmte Stelle früher war ich immer ganz  am Ende rechts dort habe ich immer ganz gut gefangen oder sins sie verstreut und es gibt keinen besonderen Platz möchte in den Herbstferien hoch über alle Tipps wäre ich dankbar.Köder, Tiefe , Platzwahl und Uhrzeit bin nicht so der Forellenangler tue es nur für unsere Kinder ...danke im voraus!!!!!


----------



## lucabenji (29. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo,

am besten der große See Parkplatz rechts hinten kopfseite links.
Auf stand ca.1,50 tief und treiben lassen 2-5 Meter vom Ufer.
Powerbait schwarz weiß Orange grün usw.
Wenn du mir eine pn sendest können wir auch gerne mal Tel.
Lg
Markus


----------



## Mark-->HH (29. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Oh Mann, der blanke Neid (meiner |supergri ) ist mit dir. Ich bin Anfang Oktober eine Woche oben und wollte dem See erstmalig auch mal einen Besuch (oder mehrere) abstatten. Bin jetzt schon ganz hibbelig...


----------



## troutscout (29. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



lucabenji schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am besten der große See Parkplatz rechts hinten kopfseite links.
> Auf stand ca.1,50 tief und treiben lassen 2-5 Meter vom Ufer.
> ...



Mein Reden ;-)


----------



## lucabenji (29. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

@troutscout,
ohne deine Tips wären wir warscheinlich auch nicht so erfolgreich gewessen, aber wenn ich sehe wie manche dort versuchen Forellen zu überlisten|uhoh:,
Wir wollten ja an den Teich weil da Salzwasser ist, und diese Forellen einfach mal testen ob sie anders schmecken,
tun sie aber nicht, aber trotzdem lecker#6.
Auch mit dem Betreiber der Anlage ist sehr nett und freundlich, und freut sich auch wenn man was fängt.
Es werden Mo. Mi. und Freitags Forellen eingesetzt, so ca. 130-150 kg.
So morgen gehen wir zum letzten mal dort angeln,
bin mal gespannt wie es läuft.
LG
Markus


----------



## porscher (30. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

das sieht gut aus. so die sachen sind bereits gepackt. morgen geht es richtung bjerregard für eine woche...mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## Jüü (30. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Moin,Moin allerseits #h
Haben heut mal einen Ausflug nach HS gemacht.Wir sind zur Zeit in Vejlby im Urlaub,ich konnte es mir aber nicht nehmen lassen am Klittens Forellensee vorbei zu schauen,es waren schon jede Menge Leute da.Ich hab mich dann mal für zwei Stunden dazu gesellt.Resultat 5 schöne Forellen.Ich muß dazu sagen das ich aktiver Anglerboard Leser bin.Da habe ich unter Anderem vor einiger Zeit gelesen das es zwei Wunderwaffen für den Forellenfang gibt.Ich hab sie heut ausprobiert,es hat einfach super geklappt.Ich wert mal nicht so sein und sie Euch verraten.Es handelt sich um den Chabby 38f von Illex in matt Tiger u.AYU.
Danach sind wir noch am see in Sondervig mal schaun gewesen,ist zwar eine sehr schöne saubere Anlage aber ich bab nicht eine Forelle auf meinem Rundgang gesehen...
Gruß Jürgen M.:vik:


----------



## lucabenji (30. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

So waren heute in Klittens zum letzten mal,
morgen geht's wieder Nachhause.
Aber wir konnten heute wieder 9 Forellen verhaften,
und eine war 3,8kg und wurde von meinem Sohn gefangen:vik:
Wir waren mit 2 Angeln am großen See hinten für 3 Stunden ab 13:50.
Es war ein schöner Abschluss unseres Urlaubes.

LG
Markus


----------



## Jüü (31. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Da haben wir uns ja mal kurz kennen gelernt.wir haben zusammen unsere Fische sauber gemacht.Das ist doch mal eine ordentliche Anlage.Ich war vor 4 Jahren in Nr.Lyngvig,da sind wir auch des öfteren dort gewesen.Hat uns damals schon gut gefallen.Ist zwar ein ganz schönes Stück von Vejlby Klitt zu fahren,doch einmal werde ich nächste Woche nochmal hindüsen.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## lucabenji (1. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Warst du das mit dem kleinen Hund?


----------



## Jüü (1. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Jenau,zur Zeit ist hier ein richtiges Sauwetter.Man kann wirklich nur mal kurz mit dem Hund seine Runde machen und das wars auch schon.An angeln ist in keinster Weise zu denken.Die See hat
rchtig starken Wellengang.Da habt ihr ja die richtige Zeit abgepasst.Wart ihr zwei oder drei Wochen hier.Wo habt ihr denn eigentlich gewohnt ? Wir haben uns heute Kaminholz geholt und den Kamin angeheizt.So nun regnet es mal nicht,muß ich gleich mit unser Hundchen eine Runde drehen.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## lucabenji (1. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo,
waren 2 Wochen dort und ich muß sagen PERFECT wie noch nie.
Aber es soll ja jetzt wieder besser werden.....


LG aus Hockenheim
Markus


----------



## troutscout (1. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



lucabenji schrieb:


> Hallo,
> waren 2 Wochen dort und ich muß sagen PERFECT wie noch nie.
> Aber es soll ja jetzt wieder besser werden.....
> 
> ...



hey markus, freut mich das es so gut geklappt hat...gefangen hast du selber und besser als wir...|supergriwenn meine angaben dabei geholfen haben umso besser...ja ja, urlaub wieder vorbei und ein jahr warten...:c
grüsse aus senden/westfalen
meinolf


----------



## lucabenji (1. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



troutscout schrieb:


> hey markus, freut mich das es so gut geklappt hat...gefangen hast du selber und besser als wir...|supergriwenn meine angaben dabei geholfen haben umso besser...ja ja, urlaub wieder vorbei und ein jahr warten...:c
> grüsse aus senden/westfalen
> meinolf


 

Nö Nö, kein Jahr Pfingsten geht es wieder nach Blokhus#h


----------



## Michael_05er (2. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



Jüü schrieb:


> Jenau,zur Zeit ist hier ein richtiges Sauwetter.Man kann wirklich nur mal kurz mit dem Hund seine Runde machen und das wars auch schon.An angeln ist in keinster Weise zu denken


Ja, unsere drei Hundis sind auch schon langsam beleidigt, weil sie an den Strand wollen. Aber bei dem Wetter geht das einfach nicht, dann sind wir endgültig die restliche Zeit krank... Ab morgen solls besser werden, also sammle ich meine Kräfte


----------



## Jüü (2. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

na,wollen wir mal das Beste hoffen.Wir wollen auch mal wieder an den Strand. #q


----------



## porscher (7. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

bin seit heute wieder zu hause. 1 woche bjerregard ist sehr schnell vergangen. 2 mal haben wir es auf forellen versucht. zu erst am dienstag in argab. ergebnis 2 ruten, 3 stunden = nicht einen biss gehabt. anderen ging es nicht besser. es wurde an dem tag sehr schlecht gefangen.
am freitag einen tag vor der abreise sind wir dann sehr erfolgreich in skaven gewesen. 2 mann, je 1 rute für 5 stunden = 19 forellen, ca. 30 kilogramm gesamtgewicht.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (8. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

gw .. ich war einmal kucken .. da ging nix.  und der see total verkrautet. hatte ich schon keine lust drauf. fische waren genügend am springen.. hast dir dort mal die fische genau angeschaut.? letztes jahr hatten die forellen  schön viele läuse auf dem pelz..   aber keine angst unbedenklich für den menschen.


----------



## porscher (8. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

die fische waren sehr gut und wurden jetzt am freitag neu besetzt. 450 kg kamen rein.das kraut war tatsächlich ein kleines problem. der betreiber hatte aber vor ein paar tagen das kraut im wasser gemäht. es war aber trotzdem sehr schwierig zu fischen.gerade das schleppen mit power bait ist dann problematisch.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (8. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

joo  war  einmal kucken angeln hatte ich bei..  zu dem zeitpunkt war  zwar viel fisch da.. aber hat kaum was gebissen.. und da ich eh der schlepp angler bin..  habe ich mir das schauspiel nur angeschaut.lol andauernd hangen die leute im kraut.  naja habe genügend fisch mit nach hause genommen. .vor allem das kraut nimmt den wasser ja den sauerstoff. nicht gut für die fische .. bei uns war das wasser total braun durchs kraut.


----------



## anschmu (12. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

:vik:Werden nächsten Freitag mal wieder in Hvidesande für ein langes Wochenende aufschlagen . Lecker Lakritzeis essen und ein paar Forellen den Garaus machen ! Werde dann mal berichten ! Hoffe das Wetter spielt einigermaßen mit ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## porscher (16. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

viel erfolg, gutes wetter und hoffentlich ein paar schöne forellen!


----------



## troutscout (18. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



lucabenji schrieb:


> Nö Nö, kein Jahr Pfingsten geht es wieder nach Blokhus#h



hey markus, 
gerade erstmal wieder reingeguckt...ja dann hast du es ja gut zu pfingsten. wir düsen dann ostern vermutlich mal wieder nach fehmarn, ist gut für die brandung...mach's gut!

glück auf 
meinolf#h


----------



## anschmu (19. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

#:So morgen früh gehts los ! Drei Tage Forellenjagen um Hvidesande !


----------



## porscher (19. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

gute fahrt und viel erfolg!


----------



## anschmu (20. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> gute fahrt und viel erfolg!



Vielen Dank , werde eine Große für dich mitfangen ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## porscher (21. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

gerne.ich hoffe, du hattest bereits erfolg!


----------



## anschmu (23. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

So , waren gestern um 20h wieder zuhause ! Sind 2mal in No und einmal am Bjerrelysee gewesen ! War wieder mal ein schwieriges beangeln der Gewässer ! Ich habe langsam das Gefühl die gesetzten Fische werden gezielt vollgefüttert ausgesetz um die Fangquote gering zuhalten ! 
Freitag nachmittag waren wohl 20 Ruten im Wasser und von 15h - 19h wurden 2 Forellen gefangen ! Eine davon von mir !
Am Samstag in Bjerrely wurden in 4 Stunden nur $ Fische gelandet , allerdings jede über 2,5 Kilo !
Am Sonntag waren wir noch mal in No , wo wiederum ca. 25 Ruten ihr Glück versuchten und bis 12h eine Forelle gefangen wurde ! 
Man zweifelt ja langsam an seinem Können !
War trotzdem wieder ein schönes Erlebnis mit Freunden ein gemeinsames Wochenende zu verbringen !
Wenn alles glatt geht , wird die Vatertagswoche wieder eine schöne Angelwoche mit , diesmal mehr , Forellen und den nötigen Heringsfängen .
Haben uns vorgenommen  jeden Tag einen anderen Teich zubeangeln , gibt ja genug um den Fjord  ! Bjerrely wird auf alle Fälle dabei sein , weil er für mich einer der schönsten Teiche ist , die ich in Dänemark bereits kennenlernen durfte ! Und ab nächsten Mai werden noch einige dazu kommen !


----------



## reloop34 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

*hallo angelfreunde ....

nächstes jahr April gehts ab nach Argab/hvide sande :vik:
zwar nur 1 woche aber besser als nix ............
ick freu ma jetzt schon ...
natürlich spinnrute klar machen und brandungsangel entstauben ......

(hoffentlich keine zugefrorene Seen)

gut fang euch allen 
*


----------



## Benche (29. September 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

So ich bin dann auch mal wieder nächste Woche in Klegod beheimatet. Nachdem im März leider alles zugefroren war , wird diesmal geanhelt bis nichts mehr im Teich ist :vik:


----------



## Mark-->HH (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Juhuuu, Samstag geht es endlich los! Eine Woche Ringköbing-Fjord. Ich wollte vor allem in Klittens mal reinschauen, evtl. auch Sondervig. Hat vielleicht jemand nen Tipp, wie und wo man es dort im Moment am besten anstellt?

 Ich selbst war bisher nur einmal in Sondervig und das im Sommer... Gab trotzdem ne 3,5kg Forelle für mich. |supergri


----------



## strunz2 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

hallo, 
habe einige eurer berichte gelesen und kann vielleicht ergänzen und helfen.
Fahre seit nunmehr 12 Jahren den ringkobing fjord
zwei mal jährlich zum angeln auf forelle an. Immer in den Oster -und Herbstferien für eine Woche. Gebucht wird immer über DANWEST!
Ausbeute: 2- 4 Angler    60 - 150 Großforellen 
                                      150 -350 Kg 

So, nun zur Sache:

meines Erachtens kann man alle Seen auf der Westseite des 
Fjordes mehr oder weniger vergessen! Die sind doch völlig überfischt! Was ist denn ein Besatz von 150 kg pro Tag
(alle 2 Tage?) wenn die Seen rund um die Uhr mit 50 Anglern
belagert werden, siehe Sondervig! Rechnet mal selbst!
Die einzig wirklich fängige Anlage ist der Naturteich bei
Lodberg Hejde (Nähe Golfplatz)! Dieser ist aber stark verkrautet und die Fangergebnisse sind extrem windabhängig! Wir haben dort aber auch schon gute Stunden erlebt! Seit 10 Jahren nehmen wir nun einige Kilometer täglich in Kauf und fahren an die Ostseite
des Fjordes nach STAUNING! Der Besitzer ist ein älterer Herr
den wir auch schon sehr kleinlich erlebt haben. Dafür wird täglich, manchmal mehrfach besetzt und zwar während der
Angelzeiten. Der Besatz ist immer in Ordnung gewesen und ebenso
die Fische. Wir buchen in der Regel 4 Stunden und waren
bei nun über 100 Angeltagen noch nie Schneider! Auch No
war in den ersten Jahren OK, hatte aber Ende des vergangenen Jahrzehnts stark nachgelassen. Seit 2 Jahren
aber wieder Top, allerdings mit unterschiedlichem Erfolg.
Die Erfolge sind weit mehr wetterabhängig als in Stauning.
Absolute Top Zeit: abends wenns schon dunkelt!
Ich verweise auch auf eine andere tolle Webseite thefishingfour Diese Jungs kennen sich ebenfalls bestens aus und sind ähnlich erfolgreich. Sollte jemand mehr wissen wollen, fragt nach!!:m


----------



## raf (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

@strunz2 

Ich brauch mal den ultimativen Tip für Oxriver .
Vieleicht ein guter Platz oder Köder oder Methode.#c

Thx im voraus |wavey:


----------



## strunz2 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo raf,

wie ich schon sagte:

Abends, wenns schon dunkelt!

an der Kartenausgabestelle weiterfahren, bis zum kleinen
Teich, wo die alte Hütte steht. Dort ein oder Auslauf besetzen.
Entweder Pose bestückt mit Bienenmade und Powerbait
oder Spirolino, Powerbait als Spinnerblatt geformt grün,
gelb oder Schwarz/weiß! Wenns dunkel wird weiße Farbe
außen.Geht fast immer. Aber ultimativ gibts auch bei mir nicht#h


----------



## raf (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Danke für die Tips.
Heute war ich bei diesem miesen Wetter 4 Std im Oxriver.
Also erstmal das ist eine super Anlage da kann man echt nix sagen.
Sowas tolles hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Laut Eintragung wurden gestern 175 kg Forellen besetzt.
Ich konnte heute 2 Stk mitnehmen (1,4 Kg und 2,1 Kg).
Gefangen mit Powerbait Gelb mit Bienenmade.
Wirklich sehr sauber und gepflegt dort.


----------



## strunz2 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

hallo raf
schön, dass du erfolgreich warst, ist aber noch kein Ergebnis!
Fahr nach Stauning!!!! 
Spirolino schwarz weiß! oder grün auf Grund!
Haben da mit 50 Anglern gestanden! die anderen 46:
10 Fische!  Wir mit vieren: 50 Fische!!
Das ist ein Top Tip!!!#h


----------



## Beppel (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

@strunz2 Ich an deiner stelle würde hier nicht so mit den tips um dich werfen. Du wirst doch wohl selber wissen das es immer auf die Jahreszeit,Tageszeit und Wetter ankommt. Gruss


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

naja tips sind nicht schlecht.. helfen manchmal weiter..

nur wahr ich im august vor ort.. und ein bekannter der auch auf stauning schwört war sehr enttäuscht.ich habe in sondervig sehr gut gezogen.. wie gesagt  viele faktoren treffen da auf einander.. aber trozdem danke für die hinweise @strunz2


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



reloop34 schrieb:


> *hallo angelfreunde ....*
> 
> *nächstes jahr April gehts ab nach Argab/hvide sande :vik:*
> *zwar nur 1 woche aber besser als nix ............*
> ...


Hallo Reloop,
vergiss ein paar Heringsvorfächer nicht. April ist da eine gute Zeit!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## strunz2 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Beppel,

niemand zwingt dich auch nur einen Tipp anzunehmen.
Aber bevor du Kritik übst solltest du genauer lesen. Ich habe
klar mitgeteilt, dass ich immer in den Oster- und Herbstferien
vor Ort bin, also bei immer ähnlichen Grundvoraussetzungen.
Mit meiner Meinung bzgl. Sondervig und den anderen Anlagen in der
Nähe stehe ich ja wohl nicht alleine, siehe andere Berichte im Forum. Bzgl. der Qualität und dem Besatz der Anlagen erlaube
ich mir nach all den Jahren sehr wohl ein Urteil!!! Gleiches
gilt auch für Hot Spots!! Natürlich muss man Methoden und Köder variabel gestalten, aber auch hier hat sich manches über all die Jahre immer wieder bewährt!!


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

hm.  also   ich sage dir mal so.   ich kenne sondervig  teich  bestimmt auch schon  15 jahre .,. ist ja net so das ich ein neuling bin  in sachen put and take. der besatz  den lassen wir mal dahin gestellt.  wenn ich mir mühe gebe ,sage ich mal so fange ich an jeden teich mein fisch.  egal wo ich bin. oder den see net kenne.  jetzt kommt das auschlaggebende ..  die menge.   ist  von vielen faktoren abhängig. .  in sondervig habe ich auch schon läufe gehabt.  von  35 stk innerhalb 4 std.  aber  im schnitt fange ich da immer alleine meine 3-6 stk in 2 std. auch meistens  am oxriver. skaven .. klegod. der einzige vorteil bei stauning ist..  der hat eigene forellen.  und  man muss auch da das gewässer kennen.  wo die juten stellen sind.. sonst bringt der beste köder nix.@ strunz   wen du mal im herbst oder april fahren soltest versuche mal rotwurm auf das forfach gezogen, powerbait  druff und rotwurm runter rutschen lassen.. dann hast hinter dem powerbait ein nettes schwänzchen was sich fleissig mitdreht.   da sind die burschen wie die geier hinterher.  kalte jahreszeit halt. im sommer ist das wasser eh wärmer.  da ist ein tiefer see von vorteil..  stauning wäre da nicht verkehrt. sondervig ist glaub ich an der tiefsten stelle 1,80m. aber wie gesagt jeder  see hat seine reize.  man solte auch nie nur an einen see angeln gehen. mist muss mein urlaub noch  fürs nächste jahr buchen.


----------



## strunz2 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

35 Stück in Sondervig sind natürlich ne Hausnummer! Nur ist dann für die 
anderen hundert Angler an diesem Tag kein Fisch mehr übrig geblieben.
Natürlich befischen auch wir nicht nur an einem See, aber die anderen
haben mit dem Ringkobing Fjord wenig zu tun und blieben deshalb unerwähnt.
Skaven ist nach meinem Empfinden ebenso überfischt wie Sondervig.
Absolute Top Anlagen sind zum Beispiel Herning oder Munskro. Muss man aber ne Stunde Anfahrt in Kauf nehmen. Nochmal zu Stauning: Der Inhaber hat
keine eigenen Fische, auch wenn er mit dem Radlader immer selbst besetzt.
Fische aus eigener Zucht gibt es in NO!


----------



## Benche (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Söndervig und Klegod kommen auch bei nicht gut weg, dort sind über den Tag weg immer min 20 Angler vor Ort aber wenn ich da ab und zu rumlaufe und niemand hat einen Fisch liegen und am Häusschen steht 45 Kilo eingesetzt ist das nicht so dolle.
Ich bevorzuge da auch Stauning oder Oxriver. Oxriver ist natürlich von der Anlage her kaum zu toppen. Tolle Flussläufe und der Besatz sehr gut.
In Stauning hat neulich einer ne 6kg rausgeholt, dort kann man von jeder Stelle was rausholen.
Von Klitten schwärmen ja auch viele hier, aber dort muss man an der richtigen Stelle angeln. Ich selber konnte dort noch nix fangen.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

wie gesagt in sondervig muss man auch wissen wie und wo und womit man angelt^^ich habe bis jetzt immer meinen fisch gefangen.. schnitt in 2 std immer so 3-6 stk.naja vieleicht habe ich auch nur glück^^

@benche.. wenn du aber die anlage oxriver siehst mit den besatz von 175 kg auf den ganzen areal verteilt.. ist das auch nicht viel oder..??

 man muss halt wissen wo man fängt.. dann hast immer eine fanggarantie.. wie strunz schon sagte oxriver... see mit der kleinen hüte am einlauf... lachsforellen und am auslauf meistens saiblinge. im rohr am auslauf stehen auch viele fische drinne. oder an der pumpe hinter den ersten parplatz.. bienemade und treiben lassen.  aber immer schön früh dort sein..


----------



## strunz2 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Der Unterschied ist ganz einfach!
Zu Ferienzeiten sind über einen Tag verteilt in Sondervig bestimmt zwischen
150 und 200 Angler am Wasser gewesen, bei einem Maximalbesatz von
150 Kg. In No oder Stauning sind bei gleichem Besatz nicht mal die Hälfte Angler am Wasser.  So war der von mir angesprochene kleine See noch nie in den Abendstunden, dass ist in No hundertprozentig die beste Zeit, mit mehr als 2 weiteren Anglern frequentiert.
Tage, den Eigentümer in Stauning kenne ich seit mehr als 10 Jahren und mir ist seine Besatzrechnung  genau bekannt. 4 Stunden kosten 120 Kronen.
Dafür setzt er 3-4 Kilo! Er selbst zahlt 25 Kronen fürs Kilo! So bleiben ihm 30 - 40 Kronen! Faire Sache, oder.


----------



## LAC (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist ganz einfach!
> Zu Ferienzeiten sind über einen Tag verteilt in Sondervig bestimmt zwischen
> 150 und 200 Angler am Wasser gewesen, bei einem Maximalbesatz von
> 150 Kg. In No oder Stauning sind bei gleichem Besatz nicht mal die Hälfte Angler am Wasser. So war der von mir angesprochene kleine See noch nie in den Abendstunden, dass ist in No hundertprozentig die beste Zeit, mit mehr als 2 weiteren Anglern frequentiert.
> ...




Das ist schon eine faire angelegenheit, 
In meinen augen ist jedoch deine auflistung eine kinderrechnung, denn eine kostenrechnung sieht ja anders aus,  die zeit und alles andere, instandhaltung ist ja auch im preis enthalten, oder zahlt das der liebe gott. Und dieser betrag enthält auch noch 25% mehrwertsteuer. Und die saison ist nicht lange - 90 tage etwa. 
Aber im zeitalter von schnäppchen jagd, da glauben einige angler, man könnte mehr rausholen als man bezahlt. Wie bescheuert müssen denn die betreiber sein. Das sind ja keine soziale einrichtungen, die vom staat unterstützt werden, für sozialschwache angler. - damit diese auch einmal in der woche am freitag fisch essen können. 

Nun habe ich gelesen, dass ein betreiber von diesen put und take anlagen rund um den ringköbing fjord, forellen selbst züchtet. Nun kenne ich zwar die etwa 25 anlagen hier um den ringköbingfjord, jedoch keinen betreiber, der selbst forellen züchtet. 
Einer aus dem kreis, der besitzt sogar zwei anlagen an unterschiedlichen stellen, der züchten kois und störe - hat eine super zuchtanlage, die ich mir mal angesehen habe. Forellen züchtet er nicht. Ob er nun die große ahnung hat von der fischzucht kann ich nicht sagen, jedenfalls ist er sehr tierverbunden, da er großwildjäger ist und in einer großen halle, da präsentiert er in form einer ausstellung  seine erlegten tiere - etwa 100 präparierte tiere - vom giraffen über elefanten, kaffernbüffel bis hin zu den ganzen gazellenarten und andere arten von vierbeinern. Auch ein schwarzen bär habe ich gesehen   fische habe ich nicht gesehen - ist halt kein angler.


----------



## reloop34 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

*@*Michael_05er

ja werde mir ein paar einpacken .... hering ist zwar nicht so mein ding .... wieder rum wenn gar nichts geht :m


----------



## LAC (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



reloop34 schrieb:


> *@*Michael_05er
> 
> ja werde mir ein paar einpacken .... hering ist zwar nicht so mein ding .... wieder rum wenn gar nichts geht :m


 
@ reloop, gehört zwar hier nicht hin, da es hier nur um forellen geht und es ist ja auch nicht so dein ding.

Jedoch, solltest du dir heringspaternoster einpacken, dann mit kleinen haken ohne lametta und wenn´s geht circle hooks, sonst läuft bei den heringen auch nichts.
Dieses nur zur information.
Wobei du diese paternoster nicht in hvide sande kaufen kannst. du solltest dir diese vor reisebeginn in deutschland besorgen.

In hvide sande werden an touristen paternoster aus china vekauft, die speziell für hvide sande hergestellt werden - so steht es geschrieben |supergri|supergri|supergri  
Nun kann man dieses von zwei seiten sehen, d.h.einmal die fachliche: sie werden speziell für die farbwerte der nordsee in hvide sande hergestellt. 
Die andere seite ist, da zig tausend dieser paternoster über den ladentisch verkauft werden, haben die chinesen noch einen kleinen gruß aus asien in form von lametta am haken gemacht|supergri - das liebt man dort - ob in den lüften am windvogel oder im wasser am paternoster - die fahnen müssen überall sichtbar sein.
Jedenfalls kann man sie im wasser hängen und bestens geeignet für angler, die ihren weihnachtsbaum artgerecht schmücken wollen. Bleiben aber auch gut an muscheln und steinen hängen - da sie sehr große haken haben und wenn man damit fängt, sind sie fast alle gerissen. |supergri


----------



## reloop34 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

@LAC

danke für die info ! 
das mit den circle hooks ist mir persönlich neu 
wieder was gelernt ....

ja das mit den lametta kann ich mir gut vorstellen ...


----------



## eike (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Sagt mal weiss jemand wie tief die Seen in Klittens Dambrug sind


----------



## porscher (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

eine tiefenkarte hat bestimmt niemand. aber der dürfte nicht allzu tief sein.


----------



## der-tiefflieger (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Huhu liebe Gemeinde . Ich fahre mit meiner Frau ab Samstag (typischer Wochentag ) für 1 Woche nach Hvide Sande. Dazu poste ich wohl im passenden Chat noch was ;-)

 Wir sind aber dort oben auf der Suche nach einem netten Forellenpuff an dem man mit Kunstköder fischen darf. Nebenbei natürlich auch ne klassische Rute mit Teig. Wir sind am überlegen, ob wir es da oben mal mit dropshot versuchen wollen, ansonsten Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler und kleine Gummifische, alles ohne Spiro. 
Hat jemand eine gute Adresse und ein paar Tipps?


----------



## anschmu (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



der-tiefflieger schrieb:


> Huhu liebe Gemeinde . Ich fahre mit meiner Frau ab Samstag (typischer Wochentag ) für 1 Woche nach Hvide Sande. Dazu poste ich wohl im passenden Chat noch was ;-)
> 
> Wir sind aber dort oben auf der Suche nach einem netten Forellenpuff an dem man mit Kunstköder fischen darf. Nebenbei natürlich auch ne klassische Rute mit Teig. Wir sind am überlegen, ob wir es da oben mal mit dropshot versuchen wollen, ansonsten Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler und kleine Gummifische, alles ohne Spiro.
> Hat jemand eine gute Adresse und ein paar Tipps?



Versuch mal Klittens-Dambrugg oder Sondervig .Sind beide immer gut besucht . Ich fahre nur an Naturseen und kann dir über die künstlichen nichts sagen , außer wo sie sind ! Aber dort kannst du alle Köder benutzen außer Maden , die sind in ganz Dänemark nicht erlaubt !


----------



## der-tiefflieger (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Ah ok, vielen dank. Ich werde mich über die beiden mal einlesen


----------



## der-tiefflieger (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Moin. So gestern in sondervig gewesen da hat nur 1 Familie sehr gut gefangen mit Paste und halbsinkenden spiros. Beim Rest sah es eher mau aus. Hinkniend wieder hat man zwar mal einen Drill gesehen, aber am besten lief es wirklich nur bei der einen Gruppe. Wir hatten ein paar anfasser auf Spinner. Nachdem wir 30 min da waren, kam einer rum und erzählte mit welchem Spinner er hier schon gefangen Hatt. 
Leider hatte ich nix mit roten Punkten dabei. Aber dann einen ohne, 2 er Wurf und bam biss. Eine größere, ich schätz mal 3-4 kg. Leider hat die sich das kurz vorm Kescher nochmal anders überlegt. Naja, danach ging nicht mehr viel und nach einiger zeit hat die Gruppe hat sich mit ihren spiros so breit gemacht, dass wir abgehauen sind


----------



## der-tiefflieger (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Moin Moin. Waren jetzt noch 2 mal im Oxriver in No. Meine Frau und ich haben geblinkert und gesponnen. Beim ersten mal gab es viele Anfasser und ich konnte einen 4,1 kg und einen 2 kg Regenbogen verhaften. Beim zweiten mal waren wir zu 5. Da haben meine Anfängerfreunde jeder eine Posenrute von mir bekommen. Obwohl sehr viel Wind war haben sie sich gut geschlagen. Einer hatte eine große dran (nach der Darstellung mindestens 1,10 m und einem Gewicht von einem Zentner ;-) ) 
Leider hat er die verloren, weil er ohne Kescher losgeturnt war. Ansonsten war der Tag echt mau. Ich konnte noch eine 2,5 kg Regenbogenforelle fangen, die es dann abends mit Lachs getunt in Spinat gab. Die Anlage ist echt prima, diese ganzen kleinen Windungen und Ecken sind super. Schade, dass die Anlage hier oben ist, sonst würde ich öfter dahin.


----------



## anschmu (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



der-tiefflieger schrieb:


> Moin Moin. Waren jetzt noch 2 mal im Oxriver in No. Meine Frau und ich haben geblinkert und gesponnen. Beim ersten mal gab es viele Anfasser und ich konnte einen 4,1 kg und einen 2 kg Regenbogen verhaften. Beim zweiten mal waren wir zu 5. Da haben meine Anfängerfreunde jeder eine Posenrute von mir bekommen. Obwohl sehr viel Wind war haben sie sich gut geschlagen. Einer hatte eine große dran (nach der Darstellung mindestens 1,10 m und einem Gewicht von einem Zentner ;-) )
> Leider hat er die verloren, weil er ohne Kescher losgeturnt war. Ansonsten war der Tag echt mau. Ich konnte noch eine 2,5 kg Regenbogenforelle fangen, die es dann abends mit Lachs getunt in Spinat gab. Die Anlage ist echt prima, diese ganzen kleinen Windungen und Ecken sind super. Schade, dass die Anlage hier oben ist, sonst würde ich öfter dahin.



Ist doch von Hamburg ein Katzensprung , machste einfach mal ne Tagestour ! Hab ich von Hannover auch schon veranstaltet mit Umweg über Tostedt und zurück !|supergri


----------



## Mark-->HH (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Was gibts denn Schönes in Tostedt? Das liegt fast auf meinem Arbeitsweg...


----------



## vanminh74 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Anschmu: was sind denn Naturseen für dich? Also natürliche Forellenseen die eben besetzt werden wie Nymindegab? Wenn dem so ist, wo gibt es ähnliche Ähnliche Anlagen um HV beispielsweise? Quadratische Anlagen mit Tarnanzugsträgern sind mir unheimlich...


----------



## Danmark2k (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Ich finde da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz! Warum nur Natursee? Um die schöne Natur zu genießen? Ja ich weiss 99% fahren an einen Forellenpuff um einfach nur zu Angeln. Sorry das kann man einem erzählen der sich die Hose mit der Kneifzange anzieht. Bin zur zeit in Hvide Sande, eine Woche ist morgen rum und eine hab ich noch vor mir.Und mir gehts zur Zeit wie den meissten anglern hier auch:Warten auf den Hering der einfach nicht kommen will.Brandung läuft nur bedingt und am Fjord siehts im mom. auch net gerade rrosig aus. Dafür sind die Forellenpuff´s hier sehr gut besucht und wenn man hier seine runde macht und sich mit manchen anglern unterhält hört man immer:"Naja will mal ebend einen Fisch fangen wenn schon nix anderes läuft". Und ja ich habs diese Woche auch getan und hab mich auf Forellenjagd begeben. Ich finde es gibt ganz selten Naturteiche die als Forellenpuff genuzt werden, egal ob in Deutschland oder Dänemark.  Der unterschied ist der das die Forellenteiche "extra" dafür angelegt wurden und das man dass auch eben sieht.In Dänemark.  Und in Deutschland sind es eben meisst ehemalige Fischzuchten oder Baggerseen die mittlerweile schön bewachsen sind etc. aber die trotzdem auch "von Menschenhand geschaffen" worden sind.  Da kannste aber lange suchen bis man nen natursee findet.


----------



## vanminh74 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

... ja ich sitze zb lieber an einem Baggersee oder einem See, der wild bewachsen ist und dennoch einen zu befischenden Forellenbestand aufweist. Ja ich weiß auch dass die Regenhütte, die Mülleimer und die Holz-Sitzbänke dort nicht natürlich gewachsen sind ;-) aber ich brauche keinen Madenkiosk oder einen 3 cm langen Zierrasen... naja, nix für ungut - Wir wollen doch alle nur das eine - Fische fangen. 

Tight Lines!


----------



## anschmu (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

@vanminh74 und @danmark2k

Es gibt genug Naturseen rund um den Fjord , einfach mal losfahren und schauen ! 
Ich angele nicht auf teufel komm raus auf Menge und Gewicht und will meine Ruhe haben , die finde ich nicht in den FoPus und fette abgelaichte Forellen mag ich auch nicht  essen !
Den See in Nymindegab meide ich seit einigen Jahren dort wird 175 kg angschrieben und 15 kg ausgesetz , mit eigenen Augen gesehen !


----------



## Danmark2k (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

So...da immer noch keine Heringe in sicht sind bin ich heute mit meinem Bruder an Forellenpuff nach Hvide Sande gefahren. 5 gute Forellen. Eine bekannte von uns die vielleicht einmal im Jahr angelt hat beim dritten wurf eine 79cm Forelle gefangen.Stolze 5,1KG. Sowas fettes hab ich schon lang net mehr gesehen.    In dem sinne...


----------



## Wollebre (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Angelreviere in DK finden mit dieser Seite leicht gemacht
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/kartenansicht?filter0%5B04_put_take_comm%5D=04_put_take_comm&filter0%5B05_put_take%5D=05_put_take&filter0%5Binfoseiten%5D=infoseiten


----------



## anschmu (5. November 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



Danmark2k schrieb:


> So...da immer noch keine Heringe in sicht sind bin ich heute mit meinem Bruder an Forellenpuff nach Hvide Sande gefahren. 5 gute Forellen. Eine bekannte von uns die vielleicht einmal im Jahr angelt hat beim dritten wurf eine 79cm Forelle gefangen.Stolze 5,1KG.
> 
> Da gratulier ich mal zum Fang ! Hat sie denn  auch geschmeckt ? Mir wäre sie schon zu groß , sind meist zu fett !


----------



## Danmark2k (5. November 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo! Zu meiner überraschung hat der Fisch ganz gut geschmeckt. Aber das kommt ja auch immer auf die "Herkunft" der fische an. Mir Persöhnlich wär die zum verwerten auch zu groß. Aber den "spass" faktor beim Drill hät ich auch gern mal wieder gehabt. Gruss


----------



## mottejm (20. November 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*

Hallo, wir wollen in der ersten Dezemberwoche nochmal ins gelobte Angelland. An welchen Anlangen wird noch eingesetzt. Geht überhaupt noch was, oder ist schon überall Winterruhe.

 Wenn noch was gehen soll dann sicher auf Grund. Das Wasser ist schon kalt und die Fische stehen unten. Was denkt ihr.

Ist jemand vor Ort.

Motte


----------



## anschmu (20. November 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2013*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo, wir wollen in der ersten Dezemberwoche nochmal ins gelobte Angelland. An welchen Anlangen wird noch eingesetzt. Geht überhaupt noch was, oder ist schon überall Winterruhe.
> 
> Wenn noch was gehen soll dann sicher auf Grund. Das Wasser ist schon kalt und die Fische stehen unten. Was denkt ihr.
> 
> Fahr einfach die Anlagen ab , dann wirst du es sehen ! Kommt viel auf die Witterung an ! Wenns friert werden die gebaggerten Kuhlen zugefroren sein !  Gruß Andreas


----------

